# need receiver help



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

hello everyone!!!
ok so I'm looking to buy a HT receiver, not sure which one to get and where to get it, 
I'm debating wether to get : onkyo, harman kardon, pioneer, sony or yamaha
my main usage will be music streaming so I need a lan connection, watching tv and movies and hooking up the Imac to the whole system!
I want good bass :hsd: and good sound quality, at the moment I've got a 5.1 speaker system  (from a htib to be upgraded in a short while), a samsung lcd HD tv, samsung BD player, HD tv receiver, and a power conditionner bar.

if possible I'd like a model which is Iphone remote capable :nerd:
and that can let me adjust the sound levels(EQ) easily
I've got a budget of about 800$ tx in (can go a little higher, if I go on a diet) :gulp:

so what are the main differences between different brands :help:

thanks in advance


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally all the brands in that price range are about the same. Onkyo tends to lead the pack when it comes to features and actual true power output. If you can find one the Onkyo 709 is my top pick or the 609. You should be able to get the 709 for around $700 if you look hard in Canada. Found one here


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks tony
the onkyo's are available locally thru best buy and seem really nice, but :spend: 

what do you all think about pioneer, the Pioneer VSX-1021-K 7.1 Home Theater Receiver seems nice, any thoughts onder: 
it seems to do pretty much what I need/want, the price is nice on parts express (never ordered from them before, are they any good to order from :scratch:
thanks 
FRED


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Did you look at this one here<click on the link. They are in Ontario. Thats a good deal and a much better receiver than the Pioneer.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am with Tony. (should make it a "Canned Reply") The TX-NR709 is my favorite mid priced AVR by a country mile.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry about not replying sooner, been real busy at work!
So what are the main differences betewn the 609 and the 709???
I read the specs, but apart from more hdmi connectors, I don't really see the differences
What does connecting the receiver to the net really do apart fron streaming my tunes???

Thanks 
FRED


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 709 has pre-outs allowing you to add external amplification if you need or want to. It also has a little bit better built in power amps.
Connection to the net makes for easy firmware updates


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony nailed it. The 709 offers so much more flexibility should your HT grow to a much more ambitious one that there is not an AVR I recommend more. And that it has Audyssey's stellar MultEQ XT whereas the 609 uses 2EQ which is another major factor in the 709's favor. 2EQ does not apply Filtering to the Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the info, now I only have to wait until Monday to go pick it up!!!!
FRED


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Fred,
I think you got some great advice in going with the 709. The guys here really are an invaluable resource and won't steer you wrong. I recently purchased the 809 and couldn't be happier. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

So what are the differences betewn the 709 and the 809???


Can anyone tell me what plugging the receiver to the web exactly???
Thanks 
FRED


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I own the Denon 1611 and its a nice receiver that has Audyssey calibration. I have looked at theOnkyo 709 and I think that receiver is a good choice because not only does it have Audyssey it also has dolby volume which is similar to Audysseys dynamic volume. The 709 also has THX Select 2 plus along with being able to stream music. The last time I looked Amazon had it for 549.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

fred1diver said:


> So what are the differences betewn the 709 and the 809???
> 
> Can anyone tell me what plugging the receiver to the web exactly???
> Thanks
> FRED


A bit more power and better video processor. I personally don't use the video processing but many rave about it. If you're running fairly efficient speakers you probably don't need the extra power but I find it to be better to have to much than not enough.


----------

